# Hornets, Kemba Walker agree to 4-year $48 million extension



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/527239570644271106


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

That's fine. It'll be a little higher than is ideal in year 1 and then after that it's team-friendly. Kemba's resonated with the fan base and he's a good scoring point guard that elevated his play in the playoffs.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Damn right, but still laughable that Gordon Hayward is going to make 63 million over 4 years to be a worse player.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

eh Kemba is not even good enough to be called mediocre when you compare him to NBA point guards. He's not even one of the top 20 players at his position. Most of all he's not good enough for the importance of the role that we have been playing him. This is more than I would have preferred, but it's not my money and obviously you hope he can earn it and that he can become more efficient with other guys stepping up.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Diable said:


> eh Kemba is not even good enough to be called mediocre when you compare him to NBA point guards. He's not even one of the top 20 players at his position. Most of all he's not good enough for the importance of the role that we have been playing him. This is more than I would have preferred, but it's not my money and obviously you hope he can earn it and that he can become more efficient with other guys stepping up.


Disagree - he's a legit starter (although I think his best possible role is elite sixth man, Jason Terry-style). Gets it done on offense and he's pesky enough to not be a drag on the defense despite his size.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Diable said:


> He's not even one of the top 20 players at his position.


I agree with this assessment. I'd rather have Rubio... but Rubio won't get this much.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Rubio is definitely has a chance to step up here. He could make some of these athletes look really good in the right type of system. I don't think you can even try and make a case for them to compete for a playoff spot constructed as is, but that doesn't mean they don't have talent. If Ricky plays well and stays healthy, he could definitely get something like this.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Rubio isn't a top 20 PG in the NBA by much, if he is


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

It doesn't matter when you're 24. Your dollar value extends beyond just what happens on the court, it's also about value. If you do not want to lose your young prospect, and somebody else is willing to pay them, than you need to pay the cost. Kemba and Rubio are both guys who are young, can get better, have shown flashes, and would have value as a trade chip.


----------

